# Looking for mechanic



## dcoop46 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looking for a trustworthy & knowledgeable Z mechanic in Okla. City or Tulsa. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## davidjones (Aug 21, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge you can contact Tulsa Automotive Services. They have experienced mechanics who will solve your problem.


----------



## dcoop46 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jameshenry (Aug 11, 2015)

If you visit online you will find different vehicle maintenance and repair sites and after going through proper investigation, you can call the mechanic. You must be sure that mechanic should be well qualified.


----------



## derekbrian (Oct 2, 2015)

I have taken the services of AAMCO Transmissions at Tulsa, they have well qualified mechanics. You can make contact them on (918) 921-5043.


----------



## Rideon (Jun 30, 2016)

Thread revival. ASE certified, good local and internet reviews and a long time in business. Preferably in the same location. All earmarks of a good mechanic.


----------

